# Which MMA Fighter Would You Be (ie Size, Looks and Style)?



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

PICTURES ARE NOT MANDATORY BUT ENCOURAGED!


----------



## callme1 (Aug 15, 2009)

probably tito ortiz, i got a big ass head, same body structure,,slugger.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Forrest just because I am 6'3" like him with a big wingspan (78.5") so if i could pack on enough muscle to be as heavy as Forrest that would be really cool.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

One of the reasons I like Kitaoka is because we are somewhat similar. Were both very stocky, asian, strong, good wrestling, terrible striking, favor the ground.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

In looks I'm probably closest to Dong Hyun Kim, except about 2 inches shorter and 20 pounds lighter. 

Stylewise it's a mix of Machida and Wandy, if I'm at range I use my speed & timing to avoid getting hit and counter with quick in & out strikes. If the distance somehow gets closed I just throw everything I can at the guy and hit him with an all-out attack. Obviously I'm not nearly as good as either one of them and I have the ground game of Kimbo Slice, which is to say I don't have one.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I probably resemble Machida most out of all fighters. Also I spend a lot of time moving away from my opponent, in fact usually I just run home.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Jim Miller. Same size/height, haircut, patchy facial hair


----------



## bbfsluva (Oct 18, 2009)

i can't remember his name, but the 600lb dude that fought in the very early UFC. lol. same kinda body type, no fighting skills whatsoever.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Christine Cyborg Santos, we both have huge packages.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm the same height and reach as Thiago Alves except I cut from 175 instead of like, 600lbs. Style wise I'm very similiar to Mousasi, but my upkicks can't decapitate gorillas. 

I think we should add pics to this thread! AW YEAH!


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

does anyone else think this thread is kinda gay?


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

Deftsound said:


> does anyone else think this thread is kinda gay?


Only if it makes eye contact.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Deftsound said:


> does anyone else think this thread is kinda gay?


Pfft, it has to do with brawlin', that negates all the inherent gayness.



Shredder said:


> Only if it makes eye contact.


lmfao.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Koscheck, except I don't have curly hair.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

the diaz bros...got the same haircut as nick, same hair color as nate and cant help but sport that diaz goatee haha not because of them but because im too lazy to shave and cant grow hair on my cheeks haha...im 6'0 and weigh about 170 so yeah them...same fighting style to but i aint a southpaw


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Stokes said:


> the diaz bros...got the same haircut as nick, same hair color as nate and cant help but sport that diaz goatee haha not because of them but because im too lazy to shave and cant grow hair on my cheeks haha...im 6'0 and weigh about 170 so yeah them...same fighting style to but i aint a southpaw


Do you also smoke huge amounts of ganja and have poor personal hygiene? :X


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I would be Brock Lesner, in that I would only fight someone smaller, and I'm sort of big. But lacking in skill. 

I'm not saying I'm Brock Lesner big.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm guessing Butterbean... but not as... buttery...


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I would like to say Brock Lesnar. He and I are about the same size overall, however he is more athletic, quicker, and stronger than myself. I would like to say Brock Lesnar, really I would, but since I am an honest guy, I have to say



Roy nelson.



:drink02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Do you also smoke huge amounts of ganja and have poor personal hygiene? :X


where did you hear that latter part?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I would have to say Joe Stevenson


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The striking GSP of old. Except I'm not that ripped.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

I am the amalgamation of two fighters.

1) Fedor: because of my body type even though I train like Lesnar and have the same hair cut (from when he was 24-5..no balding...yet). 

2) Minotauro Nogueira: because I seem to have a good chin since I have taken some shots during sparring that should have knocked an elephant out. I got big ass hands too, which help while rolling.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol, someone has quite an opinion of themselves!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

akiyama


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Emerson, coz im the next big thing



i look abit like diego sanchez hehe


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

When i have a beard, i look like matt wiman, when i don't the closest one I can think of is Carlos Condit.

But outside of this thread I don't know if I would ever say I look like them.


edit: style of fighting : a poor Jason MacDonald. 

Loves the ground, believe in my hands more than I should, and normally not kicking anything above the legs.


----------



## zDerek (Oct 24, 2007)

Jon "War Machine" Koppenhaver.

I bust skulls and nuts.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, my look is somewhere between Machida and Mousasi. My style of fighting would be closer to Maia's, but I'd have to work a lot on striking, otherwise Nate would beat me badly, mentality of Fedor and Mousasi, definitely. And I'd fight in MW division, and train with Fedor at Red Devil.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Chuck Liddell. Except add about 35 lb.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'd have to say Gabriel Gonzaga, plus 20 lbs.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

If Tommy Spears and Kenny Florian had a love child Id be the redheaded big nosed product


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread just reminds me that there are not an overwhelming amount of blond guys in MMA, certainly not ones with relatively long hair.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I probably resemble Machida most out of all fighters. Also I spend a lot of time moving away from my opponent, in fact usually I just run home.


Wouldn't that be the Kalib Starnes school of fighting?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Art Jimmerson, I refuse to rock multiple boxing gloves when I fight, thats for wimps. I need one hand to punch you with and the other one to give you the finger.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

it's not easy to find a 5'6 guy in the ufc who fits more in a batamweight, so nobody haha


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Probably Kenny Florian.. he's the only fighter I can think of that has a nose that rivals mine in size.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

in the looks, cro cop, but i don't know anyone who is 5'9" and weighs 125 lbs.
style, i would usually look to take it to the ground, so maia, but nowhere near his skill


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

Imagine a 6'3" Tommy Speer with an Evan Tanner beard, thats as close as I can think of looks wise. Pretty picture, huh? I'd probably fight at LW cause I only weigh between 175 or 180.

Style wise, stand-up is definately a counter striker. I have an OK ground game for my experience. Fighter wise probably, Machida.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Warmachine, i love *****.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

N1™ said:


> akiyama


:O proof or gtfo.



The_Senator said:


> Well, my look is somewhere between Machida and Mousasi. My style of fighting would be closer to Maia's, but I'd have to work a lot on striking, otherwise Nate would beat me badly, mentality of Fedor and Mousasi, definitely. And I'd fight in MW division, and train with Fedor at Red Devil.


This is "who do you resemble in style and appearance" not "who would you be if the game Second Life had an MMA career." 



BrianRClover said:


> This thread just reminds me that there are not an overwhelming amount of blond guys in MMA, certainly not ones with relatively long hair.


I'm seriously the only blonde-haired guy that I know of in at least 3 MMA gyms. I know three blonde-haired girls who train though... :X

Koscheck just dyes his hair all the time right, so who else in the UFC is blonde?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The small city where I live has a large Swedish population, so there's a bunch of sandy-haired people of varying ages. I'm the one that sticks out.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Prob brett rogers... Here's me


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Do you also smoke huge amounts of ganja and have poor personal hygiene? :X


i smoke huge amounts but my hygiene is pretty good haha


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

Easy.

Joe Lauzon

I look like him, I have big ears. I have the same walking around weight as him. I can be kind of a geek. I have the similar body type, although I am a bit more muscular and probably a better wrestler (not mma wrestling). I even spend most of the year living in his home town. (college)

I'm pretty mediocre at ju jitsu and not a very good striker though.


----------



## drmz (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably Rob Emerton, I can't be beat, my leg kicks do more damage than natural disasters, and I'm physically and mentally perfect in every instance imaginable.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

King Koopa said:


> in the looks, cro cop, but i don't know anyone who is 5'9" and weighs 125 lbs.
> style, i would usually look to take it to the ground, so maia, but nowhere near his skill


Trust me you don't look like Cro Cop if you are 5'9" and 125. You're either a girl or a concentration camp victim


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

imrik32 said:


> Trust me you don't look like Cro Cop if you are 5'9" and 125. You're either a girl or a concentration camp victim


Ever heard of shrink rays?


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

EDIT: I cropped cro cop's head onto minime as a response but waffle images is being gay.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

imrik32 said:


> Trust me you don't look like Cro Cop if you are 5'9" and 125. You're either a girl or a concentration camp victim


haha i was gonna say something like that too....cro cop is a hw how can u look like him if thats what u look like??? 5'9 only 125 damn thats like strictly bones


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a much broader and more built Anderson Silva as i'm almost 6,2 with long limbs. I'd say I look a TINY bit like him. 

Style wise - ironically enough I look to Shogun and maybe Brandon Vera for inspiration and feel comfortable using his fast forward style in practice as it can easily be transferred to real life scenarios, which is the main reason why I train Muay Thai.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I resemble no one single person in MMA, I’m a year younger than Couture, I look more like Mir, a fatter Mir, I haven’t rolled in over a year so the only game I have is Muay Thai and good TDD.

I’m currently in the market for a house in Temecula, once I move I’ll be joining Team Quest which should remedy my rusty BJJ/wrestling and soft waistline.
I’m 6’4” and 260 but I should be 235-240.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

Stokes said:


> haha i was gonna say something like that too....cro cop is a hw how can u look like him if thats what u look like??? 5'9 only 125 damn thats like strictly bones


im a 16 yo boy, not a girl or concentration camp victim

yes i don't have a lot of muscle or fat

also, it said size, looks, and style, as you can notice looks and size were different subjects. If it helps, my face looks most like cro cop if i had to pick a fighter


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm kinda like Ben Saunders in that I'm a really tall Welterweight (fighting weight, walk around at Middleweight) and like to fight in Muay Thai and BJJ.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Luke Cummo cause I dare to dream.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

my friends think i look like gonzaga


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

I have the looks of Sexyama. Stand up is a combination of Cro-Cop and wanderlei. My bjj is on the level of Maia and Jacare. Versatility of Shogun and Fedor and the concentration and patience of Machida. Confidence of BJ Penn and anderson and my wrestling is on par with henderson's. I cant compare myself to anyone in terms of records bc no one is 172-0-1. It's mainly bc I got into a scuffle with a small Mexican army of about 50 when I was on vacation and won. The 1 no contest was due to cut. I later avenged that loss.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd say I'm pretty close to Shogun ... like looks wise I'm 6'3'', 200 lbs with a swimmer type physique most of the time, and I'm the same exact kinda skin/hair tone, eyes and similar type of features. Style wise too, I trained all of MMA but mostly like standup and Muay Thai, only go to the ground if I'm desperate or get taken down. Especially love the clinch since I'm one of the tallest guys at my camp and weight class (MW) and it's so easy to clamp it flush on shorter guys and just knee away. Maybe a bit of Chuck too lol, when I get clocked but not rocked, just pissed. Though unfortunately I think I've met my rampage too when I did that once haha, but I do alright against most guys.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Abe Lincoln, but remember, skinny guys fight till they're burger.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> I'm a much broader and more built Anderson Silva as i'm almost 6,2 with long limbs. I'd say I look a TINY bit like him.
> 
> Style wise - ironically enough I look to Shogun and maybe Brandon Vera for inspiration and feel comfortable using his fast forward style in practice as it can easily be transferred to real life scenarios, which is the main reason why I train Muay Thai.


Actually I kinda remember seeing a pic of you with Wandy in some thread.. the member's pic thread? I thought you kinda looked like a slightly smaller Kongo too. I mean damn you looked bigger than Wandy.


----------

